# Marca país



## sayah

Hola:

Estoy haciendo un pequeño trabajo de investigación sobre las "marca país" en alemán, y me encuentro con el problema de que no sé exactamente cómo decir este concepto en alemán. Se trata del conjunto de percepciones que caracterizan a una nación. Por si sirve de ayuda, en inglés es ...
Nota de moderador:  _El inglés no está permitido en este foro._

He encontrado: "Stadt Land Marke", pero no termina de convencerme. ¿Alguna idea?

Muchas gracias por todo

Sayah


----------



## kunvla

Hola:

*Landmerkmal* / en plural *Landmerkmale*. Algunos la escriben así: *Land-Merkmal*(*e*).
Es seguro que la palabra la puedes encontar en Wikipedia.

Saludos


----------



## sayah

Muchísimas gracias.

Sayah


----------



## sokol

kunvla said:


> Hola:
> 
> *Landmerkmal* / en plural *Landmerkmale*. Algunos la escriben así: *Land-Merkmal*(*e*).
> Es seguro que la palabra la puedes encontar en Wikipedia.
> 
> Saludos


Lo siento pero no es una buena traduccíon.

Se usa *Wahrzeichen *si es caracteristico para una ciudad o región - pero no se usa mucho para la nación: un *Wahrzeichen *puede ser un edificio, por ejemplo _Stephansdom_, _la Alhambra_, ...

No se si "marca país" tiene otro sentido, puedes explicar más detallado?


----------



## sayah

Hola:

No sé exactamente como explicar el concepto para que pueda entenderse. La idea de "marca país" es realizar una serie de campañas publicitarias para posicionar al país internacionalmente (para atraer inversores, turistas,...). Puede también ser para una región, pero en mi contexto es todo el país. No sé si ahora se entiende un poco más...

Sayah


----------



## kunvla

sokol said:


> Lo siento pero es una buena traduccíon.
> 
> Se usa *Wahrzeichen *si es caracteristico para una ciudad o región - pero no se usa mucho para la nación: un *Wahrzeichen *puede ser un edificio, por ejemplo _Stephansdom_, _la Alhambra_, ...
> 
> No se si "marca país" tiene otro sentido, puedes explicar más detallado?


----------



## sayah

Pero es que no sólo se trata de "un monumento característico", también puede ser un lugar, un productor, algo histórico, algo cultural...

Sayah


----------



## sokol

Hm - creo que en eso caso "Wahrzeichen" es demasiado specifico; significá especialmente una marca de una ciudad o región, o en caso de _Stephansdom_ del capital (de Austria) y tambien (in einem gewissen Sinn ) de la nación.

En caso de Austria hay "marcas del país" como:
- Stephansdom
- Wiener Sängerknaben
- Sachertorte
- Mozart
- Alpen
- Dirndl(kleid)
- ...

Lo siento pero no conozco una palabra que significá todo eso ... "Wahrzeichen" solo puede ser "Stephansdom" y (probablemente) "Alpen", el resto solo es un "Symbol", generalmente, para la nación.


----------



## sayah

En Wikipedia se habla de "National Marke", ¿cree que sería una traducción más adecuada?


----------



## sokol

sayah said:


> En Wikipedia se habla de "National Marke", ¿cree que sería una traducción más adecuada?


No, no es correcto - no es possible.

Y donde en Wikipedia? No lo he encontrado.


----------



## kunvla

sayah said:


> En Wikipedia se habla de "National Marke", ¿cree que sería una traducción más adecuada?



No. Pon una frase completa, y te ayudarémos.


----------



## sayah

No tengo ninguna frase completa. Lo siento, sé que es norma del foro poner contexto. El problema, es que éste es el título de mi presentación, porque voy a hablar de este tema. Relacionadas, en Internet, he encontrado:

A continuación, algunos consejos para que un plan de desarrollo de *Marca-País* funcione:

• Se debe contar con la cooperación, de los representantes del gobierno, empresarios, cultura y educación y, muy importante, los medios.

• Es necesario conocer cómo se percibe el país internamente, y en el exterior por quienes se pretende influir. Para determinados productos cobrarán más importancia ciertas dimensiones de la *Marca-País*. 

• Consultar a los líderes de opinión en referencia a las debilidades y fortalezas nacionales, y luego compararlas con los estudios realizados.

• Crear una estrategia para la marca y su comunicación. Hay que tener en mente que cada audiencia deberá tener su propio plan.

[...]

Sayah


----------



## sokol

Das hört sich für mich nach einer *Imagekampagne *an (und entschuldige bitte, aber ich bin jetzt mit meinem Spanisch am Ende ): das ist nicht dasselbe wie "marca país", aber es scheint ja wohl darum zu gehen, ein Konzept zu entwickeln, wie eine Nation quasi als Marke aufgebaut werden soll.

In Österreich werden für solche Imagekampagnen in der Tat auch alle die von mir genannten Symbole (Stephansdom, Sängerknaben, Alpen, etc.) verwendet. Im Titel deiner Arbeit könntest du also eventuell "Imagekampagne" verwenden, die Formulierung müsste aber entsprechend angepasst werden.


----------



## kunvla

Coincido con Sokol. En tu presentación no caben ni Landmerkmale ni Wahrzeichen.



sokol said:


> Das hört sich für mich nach einer *Imagekampagne *an.
> Im Titel deiner Arbeit könntest du also eventuell "Imagekampagne" verwenden, die Formulierung müsste aber entsprechend angepasst werden.


----------



## sayah

Muchas gracias. Intentaré formularlo como "imagekampagne"

Sayah


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola.

Los términos que se me ocurren en este contexto y que podrían adecuarse a tus necesidades serían _*Nationalidentität*, __Landes-/Nationalimage _o -quizá- _Nationalcharakter_.

Despés habría que ver si sería realmente un buen equivalente en el contexto de la frase/el fragmento de texto en que lo quieras usar.


----------



## sayah

El problema es que no tengo una frase, sino que éste es el título de mi presentación. Toda ella va de "marca país", haciendo hincapié en las campañas de "einfach freundlich" y "du bist Deutschland"


----------



## Sidjanga

Sí, parece que se me había escapado algo de más arriba...

Entonces, ¿qué tal_ das *Markenzeichen *des/Deines/Ihres Landes _oder _(das)_ _Markenzeichen Spanien/Deutschland/etc_.?


----------



## sayah

Muchas gracias...

Sayah


----------



## sayah

sokol said:


> No, no es correcto - no es possible.
> 
> Y donde en Wikipedia? No lo he encontrado.


 

Comprobando más específicamente lo de "Wikipedia", me he dado cuenta de que no se corresponde a lo mismo. De todas formas, muchas gracias

Sayah


----------

